# المواصفات القياسية للصناعات الكيميائية



## عبدالقادر2 (18 ديسمبر 2013)

ندعوكم يا اساتذتنا لان الموضوع بجد مهم بالمشاركة فى جمع كل المواصفات القياسية من كل البلاد حتى يتعرف الصانع والمستهلك عليها 
فكل من لديه مواصفة يرفقها او على الاقل يكتبها ولو فى اختصار ويتم مناقشتها والمقارنة بين المواصفات فى مختلف البلدان


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع مهم فعلا استاذ عبد القادر


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

انا ان شاء الله باحاول اجهز شوية مواصفات قياسية لصناعات مختلفة وياريت الناس تساعدنا اى واحد عنده مواصفته يكتبها لنا ونجمع كل المواصفات هنا


----------



## mido_lordship (28 ديسمبر 2013)

ممكن نبدا من الهند 
https://law.resource.org/pub/in/bis/manifest.chd.25.html


----------



## dulcemohamed (28 ديسمبر 2013)

بالمناسبة هى مصر المحروسة مفيش فيها كود مواصفات؟ لو في ممكن حد يحط لينك او مرفقات. شكرا


----------



## mido_lordship (28 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> بالمناسبة هى مصر المحروسة مفيش فيها كود مواصفات؟ لو في ممكن حد يحط لينك او مرفقات. شكرا



لا ماهي محروسة هاتحتاج مواصفات ليه اي حاجة هاتمشي مش هاتقول لا ده لسان حال الناس :82: الرجالة في الهيئة المصرية العامة للمواصفات والجودة مقضينها بيع بس يعني لازم تشتري المواصفة عشان تبقي عندك وتحطها هنا مثلا ...... بس كده ​


----------



## mido_lordship (28 ديسمبر 2013)

بالمناسبة انا بعرف دكتور في قسم الجودة بالهيئة مسؤل عن استشارات الايزو لشركتي لما يرجع من السفر نحاول نستغلوا في القصة دي للنشر هنا .......


----------



## dulcemohamed (28 ديسمبر 2013)

mido_lordship قال:


> لا ماهي محروسة هاتحتاج مواصفات ليه اي حاجة هاتمشي مش هاتقول لا ده لسان حال الناس :82: الرجالة في الهيئة المصرية العامة للمواصفات والجودة مقضينها بيع بس يعني لازم تشتري المواصفة عشان تبقي عندك وتحطها هنا مثلا ...... بس كده ​


هههههههههههههه يعنى الواحد يعرف يجيب المواصفة الالمانى اسهل من المصرية وببلاش ههههههههههههه لا محروسة من العين فعلا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (28 ديسمبر 2013)

انت عارف يا هندسه هنا المواصفات بيعاملوها معاملة البيتزا المواصفة لها سعر وكل اختبار زيادة له سعر بمفرده دايما عظيمه البلد دى ده نتاج تفاعل الحضارات على ارضها رومانية مع فرعونية عملوا مواصفات بيتزا محشية هههههههههههههههههه صباح الفل


----------



## dulcemohamed (28 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> انت عارف يا هندسه هنا المواصفات بيعاملوها معاملة البيتزا المواصفة لها سعر وكل اختبار زيادة له سعر بمفرده دايما عظيمه البلد دى ده نتاج تفاعل الحضارات على ارضها رومانية مع فرعونية عملوا مواصفات بيتزا محشية هههههههههههههههههه صباح الفل


هههههههههههههههه حلوة موضوع البيتزا ده كويس انه مطلعش فطير مشلتت صباح العسل


----------



## dulcemohamed (28 ديسمبر 2013)

بس انا عندى سؤال لو منتج نزل السوق واتاخد منه عينة للتحليل في وزارة الصناعه والتجارة وطلع غير مطابق للمواصفات ازاى بيتم محاسبة المصنع اذا كان اصلا المواصفه مش متاحة؟ افهم بقى ازاى يعنى


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (28 ديسمبر 2013)

الله ينور يا عم ميدو ان شاء الله نجيب كام مواصفه واسيبك انت تحطهم هنا لانى خايب قوى فى الموضوع ده


----------



## mido_lordship (28 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> بس انا عندى سؤال لو منتج نزل السوق واتاخد منه عينة للتحليل في وزارة الصناعه والتجارة وطلع غير مطابق للمواصفات ازاى بيتم محاسبة المصنع اذا كان اصلا المواصفه مش متاحة؟ افهم بقى ازاى يعنى



هنا الموضوع بسيط مفتش التموين هايخد اللي فيه النصيب ويتغدي ويروح


----------



## mido_lordship (28 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> هههههههههههههههه حلوة موضوع البيتزا ده كويس انه مطلعش فطير مشلتت صباح العسل



لا ماهو هنا بيعملوا الفطير بالسجق علي انه بيتزا قال ايه شرقي عظيمه يامصر


----------



## dulcemohamed (28 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه اكيد الفطير بالسجق دا غدا مناسب لمفتش التموين


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (28 ديسمبر 2013)

طب اسمع دى كان عندنا نوع لاصق متخصص وطبعا مالوش عندهم مواصفة طلبوا مننا عينه علشان يحللوها وندفع الفلوس وبعد اسبوع يقولوا لنا هى كويسه ولا لاء حتى المواصفات الجاهزه عندهم تدفع الاول وتستلمها بعد كام يوم بس وحياة ابوهم لا سايبين البلد ولا مبطلين شغل فى اللى بنفهم فيه ياراجل البلد بقت كلها سماسرة ونشطاء سياسين بس حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل بلدنا فيها ازمة ادوية والوحيد اللى بيفهم فى الصيدلة فى عائلتى ومعاه دكتوراه فيها من اوروبا شغال لوقتى باحث ومفكر سياسى الله يرحمك يا عقل


----------



## dulcemohamed (28 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههه مهو الباحث السياسى بتكسب اكتر دلوقتى بس هو قانونا يا استاذ عبدالقادر لو رفعنا قضية اجبرناهم على اتاحة المواصفات ببلاش زى كل دول العالم ينفع ولا هو اصلا قانونا لازم تدفع مقابل المواصفه؟


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (29 ديسمبر 2013)

يا افندم انت اصلا لازم تدفع فى مقابل القانون اللى هاتستخدمه للحصول على المواصفه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله يا محمد بك مافى حاجه اتغيرت الا للاسوأ فى البلد الظاهر محتاجين نجيب واحد تانى من البانيا


----------



## mido_lordship (29 ديسمبر 2013)

المشكله ياكبير ان بتاع البانيا كان جاي يأسس ليه ول احفاده اماره من بعده يتوارثوها ويخلع بيها من تبعيه الخلافه يعني كانت مجرد مصلحه شخصيه. لايحك جلدك الا ظفرك. وان شاء الله الخير جاي


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (29 ديسمبر 2013)

لا والنبى اصل البلاوى دى كلها مفيهاش مصالح شخصية:59:تحيا جمهورية البانيا الشقيقه


----------



## mido_lordship (29 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> لا والنبى اصل البلاوى دى كلها مفيهاش مصالح شخصية:59:تحيا جمهورية البانيا الشقيقه


ياباشا اصلها مصالح شخصية 1000% بس ايجيبشين - امريكان - اسرائيليان ..... مش الباني المرة دي ولك كل التعليق


----------



## mido_lordship (3 يناير 2014)

REGULATION (EC) No 648/2004 OF THE EUROPEAN PARLIAMENT AND OF THE COUNCIL
of 31 March 2004
on detergents
(Text with EEA relevance)


----------



## mido_lordship (3 يناير 2014)

http://ec.europa.eu/enterprise/sectors/chemicals/documents/specific-chemicals/detergents/


----------



## dulcemohamed (3 يناير 2014)

تسلم الايادى ميدو


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (4 يناير 2014)

انت واد جامد يا ميدو انا كمان باجهز شوية مواصفات مصرية وهابقى اعطيها لك تكتبها انت فى المنتدى علشان هى مطبوعة ابقى جهزها انت انا ماليش خلق لشغلكم ده


----------



## mido_lordship (4 يناير 2014)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> انت واد جامد يا ميدو انا كمان باجهز شوية مواصفات مصرية وهابقى اعطيها لك تكتبها انت فى المنتدى علشان هى مطبوعة ابقى جهزها انت انا ماليش خلق لشغلكم ده



ياباشا كلامك فوق فوق راسنا. وربنا يجعلك سباق بالخير دايما


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (19 فبراير 2014)

حتى المواصفات القباسيه الالمانيه حصلت عليها بمقابل مادى - من المانيا- والمواصفات المصريه كذلك بعد تحويل الهيئه الى كيان اقتصادى وليست معاله بالكامل من الدوله
- المهم -كتابة المواصفه يهتم بها الصناع وهى غير مكلفه بالنسبه لمشاريع التصنيع حتى متناهية الصغر وهناك ملحوظه فى المواصفات القياسيه المصريه انها متطوره جدا وتواكب المستجدات ولا تستحق كل هذا التهكم مع ملاحظة اننى مهندس حر ولااعمل بالهيئه ولكنى متابع ومستخدم لنشاطها ولذا لزم الانصاف واود ان اضيف ان المواصفات القياسيه لاتساعد فى عمليات التصنيع ولكنها دليل لمن لديه الخبره وحق المعرفه


----------



## ابو عيد الليوردح (16 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ابو عيد الليوردح (16 أبريل 2014)

شكرا يا اخ محمود


----------



## ابو عيد الليوردح (16 أبريل 2014)

يا جماعه انا طالب في كلية هندسة الصنا عات البتروكيماوية بسوريا واطلب المساعده في توجيهي الى مواقع او منتديات تهتم بهذا الموضوع لاني اعتقد ان معلوماتي حول هذا المجال متواضعه جدا


----------

